# alloy wheel touchup paint????



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

can you buy a touch up pen for alloys?
i have have some serious marks on my alloys kindly put their buy a useless little #### at a tyre place at the weekend.

the wheels are just the usual siver colour.

thanks 
joec.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Star silver 2 is a good match on vauxhall alloys.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

cheers taffy,

star silver 2 will probably do for my wifes astra.
i found out that VW do a chrome spray that is a good match for alloys.
will have to try vw dealers and see what that is like.

joec


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Can you let me know how you get on with it as i have some kerbing on my VW alloys i'd like to hide while i save for a refurb.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah, in my local halfords they have alloy wheel touch up pens, but I don't think they have them for plastic rims


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> yeah, in my local halfords they have alloy wheel touch up pens, but I don't think they have them for plastic rims


plastic rims??


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah, i don't think they are suitable for them im not sure, i'll check up on that one as i will be going soon, need some megs endurance tyre gel :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you mean hub caps?

Joe is on about proper alloys.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah, hub caps they're the fellas, ooooo so he's talking about proper alloy wheels, i get it now. lol, yeh try a halfords joec, they have them at mine :thumb:


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

dino said:


> Can you let me know how you get on with it as i have some kerbing on my VW alloys i'd like to hide while i save for a refurb.


got the paint at the weekend mate just need to find the time to try it .
will let u know how i get on


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

joec said:


> got the paint at the weekend mate just need to find the time to try it .
> will let u know how i get on


Marvellous :thumb:

Where did you get it from and what is the colour called?


----------



## Autovalet (May 13, 2006)

If he had marked my alloys, I would have got then to fix it!!!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

dino said:


> Marvellous :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get it from and what is the colour called?


Ditto, where from, whats it called and how much it cost? Got afew scuffs on my Mk4 Golf wheels that i'd like tidying up....


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

Got a minor scuff on one of my wheels that I want to touch up so I've done a little looking arount the web.

Found this article on autopia www.autopia-carcare.com/realwhda.html which mentions Wurth products.

Found Wurth UK at www.wurth.co.uk I think the part No.s reqd are 0893 351 900 for the wheel silver (although Autopia stuff seems to be p/n 892 181 ?) & 0893 351 930 for the laquer

Just need to find a UK supplier of their products now, and that is where I have become stuck.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

vw chrome paint from the dealers 
part no. L 009 104 
price £8.24 + vat


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers  Is it a good match for the alloys?


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

not tried it myself yet .
i got the info on the ukmivs forum from a member who was repairing kerbed wheels and he said it was a good match


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm gonna go buy mine tomorrow!

Will post before and after pics!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this kinda stuff okay if the lacquer as started to lift from the alloys?

My front alloys are gonna need some work soon as the lacquer is starting to bubble and it looks yuk...


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone got an idea on a colour match for peugeot alloys? My sister's are starting to have the laquer peel on the back pair, and look bloomin horrid.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

does anyone know a good touch up paint for shadow chrome?

i have a small scuff and its not worth a refurb tbh


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> yeah, hub caps they're the fellas, ooooo so he's talking about proper alloy wheels, i get it now. lol, yeh try a halfords joec, they have them at mine :thumb:


LOL oooh that gave me a good chortle! Nutter!! :wave:  nice one. Am still chuckling here eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

I use Tamiya acrylic model paints. Available in chrome and 3 different silvers. Apply with Q-tip or small brush. The Model Zone etc. 1.10 GBP per pot.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

I wonder if Paints4U would supply a tin if you quoted them a specific car as long as it had standard alloys?


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

cheers for the tip about the tamiya paints, will take a visit to my local model shop and pick some up


----------

